# Ravenna, OH - #761 M Well Behaved



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable Belgian Shepherd Malinois: #761: Petfinder


OPINIONS, EVERYONE? He could be a pb Mal (I've sent to Mal rescues) or a sable GSD. Not alot of time at this shelter.


*More About #761*

What a very handsome dog, 3-5 years old & he was picked up stray. Good on a leash, quite well behaved & knows basic commands. He's too thin, otherwise appears in good shape. 

#761 is up-to-date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*


Portage County Dog Warden Shelter
Ravenna, OH
330-297-6924


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like a PB Dutch Shepherd. Have you sent to Dutchie rescue yet?

North American Dutch Shepherd Rescue


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Have sent to them but there's one at Erie Co AS (Rollo) that they didn;t have a foster for so probably won;t be able to help this one either. Mal rescue is checking him out too


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump!

How is this boy doing?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Heard from Dutvh rescue; they had made plans to pull and get him to foster but he was adopted


----------

